# Transfert fichier > à 4Go du Mac à DD externe



## lil_flow (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir, voilà mon souci.
Dans mon Mac j'ai des fichiers qui pèsent plus de 4 Go (entre 4 et 12Go)bref.
Et j'aimerais transférer ces fichiers sur mon DD externe qui est en FAT32.
J'ai lu une fois, quelque part qu'il était pas possible de transférer des fichiers de plus de 4 Go d'un Mac vers un périphérique FAT32.
Mais je ne m'étais pas attardé sur le sujet car je ne pensait pas que ça m'arriverrai un jour...
Toujours est-il que je n'ai pas retrouvé la solution... S'il y en avait une bien sur...
Alors je m'adresse à vous les MacGéneux pour savoir si vous aviez une solution.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2010)

Le FAT32 ne gère pas les fichiers de plus de 4Go

La seule solution serait de découper les fichiers en morceaux de moins de 4 Go (il doit y avoir des utilitaires le proposant, les spécialistes répondront). Par contre ceci n'est valable que pour faire une sauvegarde des fichiers. Ils seront inutilisables en l'état car pour les utiliser il faudra commencer par reconstituer le fichier initial sur un disque formatté différemment


----------



## herszk (19 Septembre 2010)

Tu as aussi la solution de reformater ton DD au format macos étendu journalisé ou bien, sous windows, le reformater en NTFS puis installer sous mac os le logiciel adéquat pour pouvoir lire et écrire sur ton DD.


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2010)

Je rappelle à toutes fins utiles que le reformattage du disque effacera TOUTES les données qu'il contient...


----------



## lil_flow (19 Septembre 2010)

Sinon, je viens de penser à un truc, mais qui va être encore bien long... Mais bon, qu'à cela ne tienne. J'avais penser à envoyer les fichiers sur un serveur de transfert de gros fichier. Et ensuite les récupérer via une adresse mail mais là à partir de mon PC (windob' bien sur  )  Ou alors, est-il possible de mettre en réseau le Mac eu le PC?


----------



## herszk (19 Septembre 2010)

lil_flow a dit:


> Sinon, je viens de penser à un truc, mais qui va être encore bien long... Mais bon, qu'à cela ne tienne. J'avais penser à envoyer les fichiers sur un serveur de transfert de gros fichier. Et ensuite les récupérer via une adresse mail mais là à partir de mon PC (windob' bien sur  )  Ou alors, est-il possible de mettre en réseau le Mac eu le PC?



Tu peux peut-être sauvegarder tes données dans ton DD interne, s'il te reste de la place puis restaurer, après reformat de ton DD externe.


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2010)

Mets les 2 en réseau. C'est de loin le plus simple.

Un cable Ethernet et hop


Tu peux aussi démarrer le Mac en mode Cible (touche T appuyée au démarrage) et le Mac se tra,sforme en disque Firewire. Reste plus qu'à le brancher sur le PC avec un cable Firewire


----------



## lil_flow (19 Septembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Mets les 2 en réseau. C'est de loin le plus simple.
> 
> Un cable Ethernet et hop


si facile que ca? aucun paramètre?
si oui, t'aurai la manip' à faire?



r e m y a dit:


> Tu peux aussi démarrer le Mac en mode Cible  (touche T appuyée au démarrage) et le Mac se tra,sforme en disque  Firewire. Reste plus qu'à le brancher sur le PC avec un cable  Firewire


pas de câble firewire... ca c'est fais. lol




herszk a dit:


> Tu peux peut-être sauvegarder tes données dans ton DD interne, s'il te reste de la place puis restaurer, après reformat de ton DD externe.


un peu long, j'pense qu'il y a plus rapide mais effectivement c'est une bonne solution, Merci


----------

